# Sw visits after placement



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Can anyone advise on how often a sw is supposed to visit after placement before adoption order?


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi, for us it was meant to be weekly I beleive for the first 6 weeks, then it went to 3 weekly, however once our court date was assigned the visits were no longer booked as everyone presumed all would be done, however our AO hearing has failed twice now meaning we've seen no SW since Feb!

Edited to add this suits us fine, but on paper it doesn't look great for LA.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Once weekly until 1st review at 4 weeks, that's childs SW and your SW should visit as well at some point. Then 4 weekly until 2 new review at 12 weeks,then 6 weekly until adoption order granted with 6 monthly reviews, or more often if required which we did 1st time around.


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

You guys had it quite strict, our soical worker pops in now and again every month maybe sometimes just emails or texts. The kids SW came  once a week for four weeks which actually is quite nice at the start and has to come every 8 weeks by law until order...xxx haven't found it stressful and more of a catch up xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Miny moo that was my understanding from ours as well. We've had our 2nd review and just about to have 3rd. I had thought that lo's sw and our sw would alternate so we would basically see one of them every 6 weeks but it seems that our sw seems to schedule her visit within a week of lo's sw visiting which I'm finding highly annoying as it means now we're basically having double the visits. Oh well not a lot I can do about it, ao application is in so hopefully not too many more.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, statutory requirements are every 6 weeks, we mainly keep in touch with our SW by phone, we to are just waiting on our court dates for our 2nd 1 then literally after 7 1/2 years we will be SW free!!!!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We've got 1 today, 1 next weds then a review the following Tuesday! Really fed up of them all now, well with the exception of lo's sw as she is lovely.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You could ask the SWers to 'share' the visits?  Bug's SW was a way away, so our SW did most of the visits for her.


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

The childs Sw has a legal obligation whilst they are looked after to visit every 6 weeks ( ours ran over by 4 days once and she got into trouble bless!) Your sw doesn't have to visit as often, it's more for touching base to support you. We had weekly visits until first review then 3 week, then 6 weekly with our last being in feb and AO granted in March, ours maybe came 2-3 times in 6 months (mainly to do paperwork etc), we did email and text a lot too. we saw them at celebration day and they said they would do a goodbye visit to tie everything off, but as of yet not heard anything. I may chase it up as the sw visits send them completely doolally, especially my daughter, she has minor meltdowns, although the celebration day was lovely and will give them a happier lasting memory.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the legal obligation is to ensure you are visited by an appropriate professional.  Our SWer did some of Bug's SWer's visits for her - she had to send a report so Bug's SWer could upload it onto their system to prevent her getting 'failure' alerts.


----------

